# Aalangeln in Holland in naher Zukunft  ???



## Hengeler (27. Oktober 2016)

Hallo, 
hat hier jemand  im Forum aktuelle  Informationen wie es in Zukunft mit dem fischen auf Aal in den Niederlanden aussieht? 
angeblich hat mir sich ja der Bestand schon wieder sehr gut erholt. 
Gruß Thomas


----------



## zorra (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Aalangeln in Holland in naher Zukunft  ???*



Hengeler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat hier jemand  im Forum aktuelle  Informationen wie es in Zukunft mit dem fischen auf Aal in den Niederlanden aussieht?
> angeblich hat mir sich ja der Bestand schon wieder sehr gut erholt.
> Gruß Thomas


..Rote Liste und hochgradig Belastet in 95% der Gewässer...er darf weder entnommen werden noch dürfen die BF-Fischer ihn in den Handel bringen.
gr.zorra


----------



## Dennis Knoll (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Aalangeln in Holland in naher Zukunft  ???*

Der Verbot hat auch zum großen Teil mit der Belastung der Fische zu tun.
Daher wird sich da nichts in naher Zukunft ändern.


----------



## Herman Hummerich (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Aalangeln in Holland in naher Zukunft  ???*



zorra schrieb:


> ..Rote Liste und hochgradig Belastet in 95% der Gewässer...er darf weder entnommen werden noch dürfen die BF-Fischer ihn in den Handel bringen.
> gr.zorra



Diese Maßnahme finde ich dem Aal gegenüber total gut und auch notwendig! 

Sollte Europaweit durchgezogen werden damit ER überhaupt noch ne Chance hat!

Solange bis wieder in jedem Flußsystem Glasaale aufsteigen,, und nicht  Besetzt werden muss!

Und die Dänen machen es in meinen Augen noch besser!

http://daenemark.fish-maps.de/daene...ot-daenemark-gilt-nicht-fuer-angler-2840.html

Biss die Tage HH


----------



## Hengeler (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Aalangeln in Holland in naher Zukunft  ???*

Danke an euch allen für die Info, das mit der Schadstoffbelastung habe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht gewusst. Unter diesen Gesichtspunkten und auch vor allem da diese Fischart sehr bedroht ist, sollte man wirklich die Finger davon lassen. 
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Zanderblues (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Aalangeln in Holland in naher Zukunft  ???*

Mit dem Aal verstehe ich das auch vollkommen. Nur kann mir bitte jemand erklären warum der Wels in Holland geschützt ist? Es macht mir in meinen Augen keinen Sinn den Wels zu schützen......


----------



## zorra (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Aalangeln in Holland in naher Zukunft  ???*



Zanderblues schrieb:


> Mit dem Aal verstehe ich das auch vollkommen. Nur kann mir bitte jemand erklären warum der Wels in Holland geschützt ist? Es macht mir in meinen Augen keinen Sinn den Wels zu schützen......


...er darf ja beangelt werden....und das reicht den Holländern ...sollte er zum Problem werden dann regeln die Zuständigen Stellen dat schon...die sind den Deutschen Angelmässig Lichtjahre vorraus.
gr.derrick


----------



## Hengeler (12. November 2016)

*AW: Aalangeln in Holland in naher Zukunft  ???*

Danke für die Informationen, jetzt bin ich auf jedenfall etwas schlauer.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (12. November 2016)

*AW: Aalangeln in Holland in naher Zukunft  ???*



zorra schrieb:


> die sind den Deutschen Angelmässig Lichtjahre vorraus.
> gr.derrick



Was Verbote betrifft, ja.


----------



## Sneep (12. November 2016)

*AW: Aalangeln in Holland in naher Zukunft  ???*



zorra schrieb:


> ...er darf ja beangelt werden....und das reicht den Holländern ...sollte er zum Problem werden dann regeln die Zuständigen Stellen dat schon...die sind den Deutschen Angelmässig Lichtjahre vorraus.
> gr.derrick



Dass es der NL Fischerei endlich reicht mit dem Waller, will ich gerne bestätigen. Das ist eine Diskussion wie bei uns der Kormoran. Das ist nicht so, weil der Fischerei dass alles egal ist, sondern weil sie es nicht durchsetzen kann. Welchem Pächter kann ich die Hegepflicht auferlegen und ihm dann den Einfluss auf den Haupträuber nicht gewähren?

Wer sind den bitte die zuständigen Stellen die alles regeln?

Die sind hegnerisch voraus, weil Besatz nicht von jedem kleinen Verein selbst verbockt wird.Das wird großräumig geplant und durchgeführt. Auf der anderen Seite haben die Niederländer aber auch noch die Berufsfischer. Die machen da was sie wollen, die verfahren sich auch öfters mal, beim Netze stellen. 

Und dass das NL System überübersichtlicher ist als das deutsche,wage ich sehr zu bezweifeln. So gibt es in NL kein Uferbetretungsrecht. Wenn der Bauer nicht will, geht da nichts mehr. Also bitte nicht so tun, als wäre es anderswo immer besser.

Das ist wie beim Angeln, die dicken stehen immer am anderen Ufer.:q

SneeP


----------

